# very impressed



## dannyg (Jul 15, 2009)

I've tended to write my own campaigns for 20 years of DMing. I waited for #2 in the 4ed series to make a judgment about WOTBS, and I'm very pleased. For the first time in a while I haven't felt the need to edit like crazy, or put a lot of work in to adding interest to encounters, environments, or depth to characters. WOTBS is definitely a set of modules I wish I had written, and makes my job so much easier.

I haven't seen enough made of the nice way you have adapted 4ed rules, especially with skill encounters. IMO players shouldn't even need to be aware of participating in a "skill challenge" and how many failures versus successes they have had; storytelling can completely mask the mechanics here, and should. WOTBS does this nicely.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, thank you!


----------



## John Doom (Jul 25, 2009)

I have recently purchased the subscription to the 4th edition version of this campaign and am truly amazed by how well this is put together. I have not been this excited to DM in, literally forever. 

I also wanted to send thanks for providing some of the maps at a 1" scale, and was wondering if more of them will be coming out? I think having the great looking maps for the minis really adds a whole new level of play experience.


----------



## Erywin (Jul 28, 2009)

*Very excited*

So finally managed to purchase my subscription now that I can log into the site again!  Just reading the first adventure and really excited about running this for my group.  There might be the possibility that I will be running it for two separate groups simultaneously, one group being a tabletop group of friends and the second being a group of my online gaming buddies, we shall see how that goes.  Just wanted to drop a line saying that what I have read so far I REALLY like, great material and design!  Back to reading I go.

Cheers,
E


----------

